# Carwashnwax Opening Hours???



## Arden Andy VXR (May 3, 2009)

any1 know what times carwashnwax actual premesis are open this weekend . I desperatly need to clay the car this weekend and dont want to have to go buy megs stuff from hellfrauds !


----------



## Arden Andy VXR (May 3, 2009)

bumpage


----------



## Arden Andy VXR (May 3, 2009)

just trying


----------



## Arden Andy VXR (May 3, 2009)

to get my


----------



## Arden Andy VXR (May 3, 2009)

post count


----------



## Arden Andy VXR (May 3, 2009)

high enough to PM


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Sorry Andy I forgot about the post count thing.
Your there anyway. :lol:


----------



## Arden Andy VXR (May 3, 2009)

there was an initial fury of panicked typing only to find a 30 seconds between posts rule lol


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

Just give Dave a call. His number is on his website.
Alex


----------



## Arden Andy VXR (May 3, 2009)

he wasnt answering


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

his phone has been rubber ducked lately


----------



## Will4long (Aug 7, 2007)

Where exactly is their new premises I`m sure I read somewhere...?


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Will4long said:


> Where exactly is their new premises I`m sure I read somewhere...?


next door to the old place:tumbleweed:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Here you go but call first, To arrange a time. Numbers on his web site.


Carwashnwax.
Unit 8/9 
Flemington Ind Est.
420 Hamilton Rd.
Cambuslang.
G72 7TN.

Gordon.


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

If you can't get them you are welcome to a lump of mine if you can come to Paisley to collect it, and replace it later.


----------



## Arden Andy VXR (May 3, 2009)

cheers , managed to get hold of him on wednesday there


----------

